# Manual Focusing screen replacement?



## Synomis192 (Feb 16, 2012)

I've had my canon t1i for a while now. I don't remember when exactly this happened, but my focusing screen got really dirty so I've been thinking to replace it with a manual focusing screen that is made for my camera model. Is it safe to replace the focusing screen?


----------



## NWPhil (Mar 6, 2012)

question should, can it be done in a safe way?
Yes, but can you? 
There are a few demo videos, if you do a related search, but still a risk of bringing more dust, scratching the mirror, etc.
Take it to a good reputable local camera store, and ask about the costs. More often, they might give you a labor discount, if you buy from them, aside of having some sort of warranty on services and parts.
It's done often, and I have done it on my 40D with success. However, I won't do it again, and for sure not on the 5D2 myself.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 6, 2012)

changing the focus screen on the 5Dmk2 is incredably easy it literally takes 2 minutes then new screen comes with the littel tool to do the change.


----------

